# Ask me why I keep going



## peterpan2k (Jul 7, 2009)

Ask me why I won't surrender 
this battle against such contender 
Ask me why I keep going 
when all these pains simply keep growing 

If only for the sake of comforting you 
seeing the diseased not following through 
seeing a losing battle all over with 
putting an end to this galling myth 

I'll find strength inside 
Hope is but faith in disguise 
The end is far to come 
My strength has not yet succumb 

Something more powerful than my health 
this physical circumstance you know so well 
Something that will lift me out of here 
capable of scaring away the fear 

A gift from above 
A promise from the sky 
A drop of His love 
Telling me I won't die 

It is simple to see 
He will not fail me 
I feel His hand on mine 
I know I will be fine


----------



## flyintheointment (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, that's beautiful.


----------



## peterpan2k (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks darling, so are you.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Great work, thanks for sharing. You have some hard hitting lines in there!


----------



## JojoGopher (Aug 1, 2009)

Whoa! That's something else, man!


----------

